# EdMika new kit launch - FDn 85mm 1.2L



## ontarian (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EdMika-Canon-FDn-FD-85mm-1-2L-EOS-mount-conversion-kit-/181006816741?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item2a24d8d5e5

Its finally here, the single most requested conversion kit, the FD 85mm 1.2L is shipping out now. The FD 50mm 1.2 L is expected to launch in a couple of days as well.




5X 85mm 1.2 lenses by Ontarian, on Flickr

The 85mm 1.2 Aspherical kit is coming along well also.

Also, here is a little video showing how we machine the EdTraveller if anyone is interested, we don't injection mould it, we machine it from a big cylinder of Delrin. Video from My Phone


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice collection of Old and New 85/1.2s (except you're missing the Zeiss Contax 50 year anniversary edition, and the m42 Helios/Cyclop)...

Any thoughts on the IQ difference between the nFD and EF L and EF L II? (as far as I've seen on reviews, the EF L II does better centres but softer borders than the L I, which is more consistent across the frame. That's the price for better bokeh i suppose).


----------



## ontarian (Oct 25, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Nice collection of Old and New 85/1.2s (except you're missing the Zeiss Contax 50 year anniversary edition, and the m42 Helios/Cyclop)...
> 
> Any thoughts on the IQ difference between the nFD and EF L and EF L II? (as far as I've seen on reviews, the EF L II does better centres but softer borders than the L I, which is more consistent across the frame. That's the price for better bokeh i suppose).



Based on my unscientific (our lens testing lab is in the works though) pixel peeping the FDn 85mm 1.2L is as sharp and contrasty as my EF 1.2L II version with beautiful creamy bokeh. I thought the FD version had a lot more vignetting than the EF until I remembered to turn peripheral illumination correction off and then bingo, virtually no difference between the two lenses. I love how compact the manual lenses are compared to the big plastic modern beasts, its all business with a grenade like ball of glass wrapped in a thin metal shell.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 25, 2012)

ontarian said:


> Based on my unscientific (our lens testing lab is in the works though) pixel peeping the FDn 85mm 1.2L is as sharp and contrasty as my EF 1.2L II version with beautiful creamy bokeh. I thought the FD version had a lot more vignetting than the EF until I remembered to turn peripheral illumination correction off and then bingo, virtually no difference between the two lenses. I love how compact the manual lenses are compared to the big plastic modern beasts, its all business with a grenade like ball of glass wrapped in a thin metal shell.



And it probably MFs a lot faster and easier compared to the focus-by-wire EF II...

It's a pity they're so expensive, I've seen the FD L go for $800-900 on fleabay. (And I let a Cyclop 85/1.2 pass for $300 a year ago, nowadays even the 85/1.5 versions can hit $500, the helios $700). Possibly they'll hit over $1k with this adapter available.

Still hanging out for a 135/2 at an affordable price (somewhere less than $200 would be nice, I'll probably be waiting a while).


----------



## ontarian (Oct 29, 2012)

Interesting thing, the 85mm 1.2L EOS conversion was by at least a factor of 2 the one I got the most requests for developing. At just over a week out, I have sold a grand total of 1 kit (to an apparent fan of my work who's on their 6th adapter - thanks for that Dana!). It just goes to show that sales and interest do not go hand in hand.

I theorize that this has a lot to do with the fact that this is a conversion that either requires the extremely difficult task of full lens disassembly in order to do the conversion reversibly or to simply break a lever off making it a (semi) permanent conversion (this can be undone with some good soldering but it obviously wouldn't be mint anymore). These are not fun choices to have with an 800 dollar lens.

Thankfully the 50L (actually ready to ship, I just have to make the video and listing) and the 85 1.2 Aspherical (still in final stages of development) do not require such extreme measures to convert so I predict they will be more popular.


----------



## ShortArms (Nov 5, 2012)

Are any of the conversions in your future plans going to be compatible, with infinity focus, on the 5D classic without a mirror modification? I have most of the FD and a few FDn primes that are 2.8, or faster, including the 85mm 1.2 SSC Aspherical and the 55mm 1.2 SSC. I don't have any that are longer than 200mm or any "L".


----------



## ontarian (Nov 8, 2012)

Unless a 5D classic can be hacked to bring live view to it or if you are willing to shave the bottom edge of your mirror by about 0.4mm then unfortunately no.


----------



## emaynard (Nov 8, 2012)

Ed I was so excited about the launch of your kit for the 85mm 1.2L that I watched the video where you stress that before ordering one must check that the rear element can be unscrewed!
You have already guessed! I cracked it! I am of course kicking myself but thats life! 
Do you think that i might be lucky enough to find an out of stock part somewhere in the world?
As you own both the old and the new, do you think that the rear element of the new one might be similar in optics and size to that of the old? Canon service would stock rear elements for the new one and if they do match or you could possibly make it work I would be truly grateful! Just quote your price!
I bought the lens when it was introduced and saved it through the years for such a possibility of using it on modern camera and it ends up like this! Sad!


----------



## ontarian (Nov 8, 2012)

Thats terrible news. It is highly unlikely you would find an OEM stock replacement, the best bet is I have a few times seen an 85L being sold as-is on ebay after someone tried to convert it and failed so everything ends up in pieces but usually not a broken rear element. I almost bought one last time that ended up selling for a few hundred dollars. The glue Canon used on these 85L's is the hardest I've ever dealt with in removing. The 85L would be a lens I would push people to consider having Jim Buchanan in California or Eddie Houston "The Lens Doctor" in England do the converting for on top of the professional cleaning and calibration they can do at the same time. Both can use my adapter kits if requested and they have in the past.

Ive got two 85L lens copies, both I paid around 800 dollars for but one is in slightly less nice condition. If you want to send me your broken lens I suppose I could use the rear element out of my second lens and perform the conversion for you. I'd be willing to do it for 500 dollars and you pay shipping both ways and I'll donate the adapter so you'd be getting your lens going again for just over 300. I'm doing this because my heart breaks hearing about this happening, the 85L is just so nice and deserves to live on and be used daily. I'll patch up my donor lens when I find another failed conversion at some point in time.

edit: I can also use your cracked element on my lens as a temporary measure, its surprising how much battle damage a lens can have without having that much of an effect on the IQ, in fact sometimes it adds character. The old lenses can celebrate their unique, glowing, sometimes distorted or imperfect but somehow magical optical qualities over todays neutral and flat IQ aiming designs meant to look like a high straight line on an MTF chart.


----------



## emaynard (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Ed! At the moment I do not have the spare cash but maybe next month if the offer is still open! I just love that lens and I cannot let it die like this!


----------

